# Arabian Crosses



## EnduranceLover6

What are some Arabian crosses that you know have been successful in endurance or CTRs? If you had the opportunity to breed an Arabian with another breed what would it be, other than the Arabian of course :wink: Although purebreds dominate the sport I'm interested to see what other breeds deserve recognition. Pictures of those who own half Arabs would be great! Happy Holidays


----------



## Joe4d

generally horse breeds in endurance results are simply listed as, Arab X,, which could mean anything. The way arabians register half arabians even though against the rules, alot of the Half's are registered arabian crossed with unregistered. Ive also looked at half arabians that were 7/8th arabian 1/8 saddlebred, or was it standard bred. Whats a NSH again? 
If I was breeding for Endurance, Id pretty much just look for a big arabian of crabbet or Polish lines. Looking at Tevis results you see a handful of other breeds, so would probably look there. TB, Morgan, saddlebred, a true Appaloosa, not just the colored QH stock, NezPerce horse.
Currently I am sitting on two nice Walkers, and can really only keep 2 horses. I want a big Arabian or an at least 3/4 arabian, but cant get one unless I trade/sell one of my Walkers, Soooooooooooo I am campaigning a TN walker at the moment.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Joe, NSH are arab/saddlebred crosses. My old gelding is 3/4 arab and 1/4 saddlebred and registered half arab. His registered name is Dakota Seabreeze (hate it!).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnduranceLover6

Yes, NSH (National Show Horse) are Saddlebred/Arab. My aunt has a NSH gelding who is an amazing endurance horse. She has raised him from a yearling and brought him up slow, and just started competing him last year at the age of 8. Phenomenal recoveries...she gets to a hold, dismounts, and walks to the vets and he's down to 40s by the time she gets there...he's a big black freak of nature! I posted a picture of him below...out of pure jealousy of course :wink:
















I guess what I'm asking is what is your favorite "cross" with atleast some arabian bloodlines. I personally would take a purebred Arabian any day, but I also like a few Arab crosses such as Quarabs, NSH, and Anglos.


----------



## PunksTank

Personally I'd look into breeding them with one of the old style, classic Morgans, those horses are just the best!


----------



## Joe4d

Love that NSH, looks like a serious yah mule there.
depends on where you ride, lots of breeds can have the endurance for endurance, the problem comes with heat management. Thats wher eyou run into problems with QH and Morgan crosses. And also My TWH. heat, Those big butt muscles hold heat. Higher heat, needs more water, which leads to more dehydration and higher pulse rates. My walker mare runs like a champ when its 60 or below, temps start climbing and so do pulse down times. That being said a close friend that runs walkers went to a florida winter ride, temps dropped like a rock, lots of Arabs were cramping up at the holds, shivering and stiff and not moving out. She won event with no issues.


----------



## BlueSpark

a friend used to compete on a quarter/arab. he could go for days, but as Joe said, the extra muscle takes its toll, he always took a bit longer to pulse down.

I'm likely crossing my arab with a thoroughbred for an anglo arab to replace her with. From what I've read its a fantastic cross.


----------



## deserthorsewoman

I've seen a few Arab -Standardbred crosses who did really well in endurance, were taller with more frame, super tough, a lot of "forward" and pretty to boot. That was in Europe, tho, don't know if anybody tried that here yet


----------



## jaydee

My pinto is supposed to be an arabian x saddlebred, she is a great little horse but I find she loses steam on a long trail ride sooner than our two cobs do which is surprising
Arab x TB, morgan or welsh are all good crosses for anything that requires stamina


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

deserthorsewoman said:


> I've seen a few Arab -Standardbred crosses who did really well in endurance, were taller with more frame, super tough, a lot of "forward" and pretty to boot. That was in Europe, tho, don't know if anybody tried that here yet


A friend of mine bred a few Arab/Standie crosses and they were wonderful! Athletic as all get out and sweet personality too. Couldn't GIVE them away. I think a gal back East bought a couple for a song, and loved 'em, evented on them but here in OK, not sure if it was the Standiie, the Arab or the cross but she stopped breeding them because no one here would even look at them. I've found that prejudice against Arabs but didn't know that some folks felt the same way about Standardbreds.


----------



## deserthorsewoman

[QU
OTE=Dreamcatcher Arabians;1806506]A friend of mine bred a few Arab/Standie crosses and they were wonderful! Athletic as all get out and sweet personality too. Couldn't GIVE them away. I think a gal back East bought a couple for a song, and loved 'em, evented on them but here in OK, not sure if it was the Standiie, the Arab or the cross but she stopped breeding them because no one here would even look at them. I've found that prejudice against Arabs but didn't know that some folks felt the same way about Standardbreds.[/QUOTE]
Most likely both....
my friend in Germany bred them, and every single foal was absolutely to die for. 
All it would take is people competing on them, and doing well, which, no doubt, they would, since standies do (proven) the hardest work of all working horses. 
I'd love to get one, if I could find them.....


----------



## Joe4d

With the exception of Arabians, and recently some small start up breeders, The thing to keep in mind, is historically and even by biology horses have not been bred for endurance. In the wild horses sprinted to escape predators. Within a mile or so they either got away or got ate. If a predator wasnt chasing them, they simply moseyed along at a walk, form grass to water hole. 
With mans breeding again, not for endurance, (talking endurance racing here ),, Horse were bred for sprinting, pulling, easy nature, size, color, dancing, fancy steps, etc. Not much attention to endurance racing outside of Arabians.


----------



## WSArabians

Morgan / Arab - best crossbreed I've seen, of ANY interbred pedigrees. Honestly, can't go wrong. They were my big sellers this summer.


----------



## Joe4d

I imagine they would do well in Alberta. And if you look at AERC results the farther north you get you see a few more morgans. They drop off down south. Same issues as QH, big muscles and heat.


----------



## Painted Horse

I have a Arab/Saddlebred that did well in his younger days. I did mostly competitive trail rides with him. But he usually finished in the top 10 at any endurance rides we did.

At 18 he is used mostly for a trail horse right now. Still has a lot of go and faster than any of my foxtrotters.

He is the best $600 I eve spent


----------



## clairegillies

for sale in central scotlan, arab x appaloosa. 14.1 h, mare, 5yrs old, not done much. lovely mover would make a great endurance partner. she is rose coloured snowflake pattern. very pretty, nice natured and not a plod. 
i'm sorry i can't work out how to add a photo.


----------



## RiverBelle

Painted Horse said:


> I have a Arab/Saddlebred that did well in his younger days. I did mostly competitive trail rides with him. But he usually finished in the top 10 at any endurance rides we did.
> 
> At 18 he is used mostly for a trail horse right now. Still has a lot of go and faster than any of my foxtrotters.
> 
> He is the best $600 I eve spent


He sure holds that tail up when he walks, doesn't he? I had a grade saddle horse that held her tail up like that. I think it is so beautiful when they do that.


----------



## Painted Horse

Oh, you should see him when he gets proud and starts to prance around, The trail really gets high. He puts it like a flag. But I can't find any of those photos


----------



## Eblouissante59

I would cross with an Akhal-Teke to increase my horses endurance, then breed it with a Quarter Horse and Morgan mix. so that way your horse will inherit the stamina of the Akhal-Teke and Arabian, the strong hooves of the morgan, and the speed and power of a Quarter Horse. I know that it is a lot of crossing, but this is just pretend.


----------



## pony gal

I've had 4 Arab crosses and still have 3. The Morab (Morgan Arabian) I sold. I have a Standardbred, Tn Walker and MFT cross. Out of the 3, I think the MFT is the one that would make the best endurance horse. I met John Crandell this yr while camping/riding with my MFT cross in Sept. I told him I thought he should buy him. He looked at him and the next day asked me how much, but we were having a pretty good day of riding so I didn't give him an answer. Not sure if he was serious.


----------



## clairegillies

hopefully I have added a picture of Rosie


----------



## justicehorse

I have an arabian/percheron cross that has done a couple AERC LD rides with flying colors. He's a great horse.


----------



## LeynaProof

This is my half Arabian half Saddlebred mare. We also have another half Arabian half Saddlebred mare. They do just as well as our purebreds.


----------



## Joe4d

sweet! emma being on injured reserve has me looking at horses again. I so need to sell one first though. I just cant keep 3 horses. Seems to be lots out there. Loving the NSH lines.


----------



## 2SCHorses

This is my Welsh/Arab cross, Dixie. She's my endurance mount. She is very powerful and pulses down well. She has a nice reach and the forwardness of a pony, but on the downside, she has a smaller stride than a taller horse and covers less ground per stride. She is only 13.3 hh. She does much better in the races that are mountainous but gets creamed on flats.


----------

